# just found a rabbit in my garden, help!!



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hi there
i have just got up and went down stairs, i looked out the kitchen window to look at the lovely sunshine and noticed my to buns going crazy in their hutch.....i went out to see a stunning blue dutch hopping about on my lawn!!!

my garden is rabbit proof, (mine have free run everyday) the only thing that could have happend is someone dumpped it over the 4half foot gate. Yesterday i picked up a new 6.4ftx3x3 hutch for my two so i am guessing someone must have seen us carry this through and thought it would be a good place to dump their bun. 

It is reasonably friendly and good condition, i managed to catch it and put it in the new empty hutch, i have given it water but now food as yet.

what should i give it, i dont want to over load its tummy. 
Will a vet check it over for free as i have just spent all my money on the hutch yesterday?? 
Should i put up found posters although it was clearly dumped??

arrgghhh help i am in shock!! 

Any adivce would be great, thanks


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> hi there
> i have just got up and went down stairs, i looked out the kitchen window to look at the lovely sunshine and noticed my to buns going crazy in their hutch.....i went out to see a stunning blue dutch hopping about on my lawn!!!
> 
> my garden is rabbit proof, (mine have free run everyday) the only thing that could have happend is someone dumpped it over the 4half foot gate. Yesterday i picked up a new 6.4ftx3x3 hutch for my two so i am guessing someone must have seen us carry this through and thought it would be a good place to dump their bun.
> ...


Give her some hay, she needs to keep eating.. could always give her a small amount of veg if she looks big? You could always call the vets and see what they say.. she could be chipped (unlikely!)


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Its karma sending u a present for being such a good rabbit owner  x


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

just got back from the vets. 
its a female...she is not microchipped  i am guessing there is no way of tell if she is neuted or not. 
she looks healthy, she is friendly. 
I will put some posters up later just incase she is someones missing pet. 

I dont know what to do for the best really. what would everyone else do??


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> just got back from the vets.
> its a female...she is not microchipped  i am guessing there is no way of tell if she is neuted or not.
> she looks healthy, she is friendly.
> I will put some posters up later just incase she is someones missing pet.
> ...


Personally i would take care of her like she was my own to make sure shes ok. The vet checked her over so everything should be okay health wise for her. I would assume that she HAS NOT been neutered as its safer etc.

Make some posters maybe with a small description but WITHOUT a picture, as if the real owner comes forward they can then describe what she looks like (as the real owners would know) anyone else could just describe the picture and take her from you?

Just a suggestion  until anyone steps forward just look after her like she was your own and see what happens  x


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Personally i would take care of her like she was my own to make sure shes ok. The vet checked her over so everything should be okay health wise for her. I would assume that she HAS NOT been neutered as its safer etc.
> 
> Make some posters maybe with a small description but WITHOUT a picture, as if the real owner comes forward they can then describe what she looks like (as the real owners would know) anyone else could just describe the picture and take her from you?
> 
> Just a suggestion  until anyone steps forward just look after her like she was your own and see what happens  x


Yeah i was just going to put RABBIT FOUND and my mobile number. i just keep thinking that she might be someones loved pet and if mine went missing i would hope someone would do the same for them. Not sure in the area i live in though they are more likely to end up in a stew :scared:

i will keep her for a few days at least and see what happends


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Make some posters maybe with a small description but WITHOUT a picture, as if the real owner comes forward they can then describe what she looks like (as the real owners would know) anyone else could just describe the picture and take her from you?


Thats a good idea!

She can't have been too neglected if she is in good health, let us know how it goes spudsmummy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

as said i would put up some posters with your number, but not to much info, then if the real owners come froward they can discribe her to you,


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Well the panic is over!!
the posters worked and it was a bun from the new people whole moved in behind me. She must have jumped over her pen and some how got into my garden. 
the lady she has never had a rabbit jump the pen before but on looking at it its only 2ft high, lol 

Right i am off to re rabbit proof my garden to make sure mine dont ever get out!! 

Arrggghhh what a fuss!! glad she has got a home though and she wasnt just dumped!! Just a coincidence with the new hutch!! I feel a bit of a fool now but hey these things happen 

thanks for all the fab adivce


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> Well the panic is over!!
> the posters worked and it was a bun from the new people whole moved in behind me. She must have jumped over her pen and some how got into my garden.
> the lady she has never had a rabbit jump the pen before but on looking at it its only 2ft high, lol
> 
> ...


Dont be daft you did the exact right thing! :thumbup: well done for being a good neighbour!  glad the bunny is safe and well and back home  and u might have even made a new friend to talk to in the process  Maybe suggest to her about getting the bunny microchips if shes abit of a jumper  hurray for the good news though! x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah thats great news!  

Sounds like you've got something in common with your new neighbour which is good too!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ahh well done 

Could have been a sister for Jessie and I could have stolen Buzz... he would look fab next to Rosie


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> ahh well done
> 
> Could have been a sister for Jessie and I could have stolen Buzz... he would look fab next to Rosie


hahaha yes they would look fab together but errrmmmm NO WAY!! 

i think i might have to keep getting the ladder out to have a nosey over the fence she has got 7 rabbits over there, from what i could see there are a few blue dutch and possibly some english but couldnt get a good enough look.... maybe you guys can teach me some of your bunny stalking/spy skills. :thumbup:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

rabbits will easily jump 2 feet hope there looking after them all properly


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

ahhhhh happy end to an exciting story!


----------

